# Bose Audio question?



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Is it true that BOse stereo's can only be used with bose speakers?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yea, thats what I heard.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

me too


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

then it must be true.. im still looking for an OEM cd player.. preferably i hope it just plug and plays into the factory harness.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah the reason why is because Bose stereo does not put out any wattage. Bose speakers have internal amps which they get power from. Thats why if your gonna go with 1 bose part, everything has to be bose.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

It's worth it though, Bose makes some of the Best SQ speakers I've ever heard. And, basically any combo you buy will end up sounding like a component because of how it is set up


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Wait...the speakers have internal amps??
So that means you gotta connect the battery to the speakers??
That would be very stupid engineering on behalf of bose...if their speakers only worked with their head units!
They would get less on their speakers...
I don't quite understand this..


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Their speakers do have internal amps. You dont have to connect them straight up to the battery. They get their power source through the head unit. 

The thing is if you wanted to keep your bose head unit and change your speakers, you would either have to get an amp or change your head unit. You cant just get different speakers because bose speakers have the internal amp. Now if you wanted to keep your bose speakers and change your head unit that would be fine because the only thing the speakers need a head unit for is a positive wire.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well based on from what I've heard in person and what people have said, Bose stuff doesn't sound great. They have midrange and that's about it, no midbass, no highs, and only lows if you get a sub


----------

